# Performance Wheel, tire, brake, and suspension



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I am the new owner [STOKED] of a 1965 GTO 3 speed manual tri power. The car is pretty much stock (except I have installed 4 speed muncie) and needs some restoration (pics to follow). Currently the car has drums all around and 14" wheels. I like to really drive my cars and would like to upgrade the brakes to discs. 

Questions:
(1) What setups provide the best braking - kits or pieced together and best disc size ?
(2) Have many folks converted over to a hydra boost setup and if so any details on the items needed ?
(3) I am guessing that most brake upgrades with the exception of the kit on AMES will require a bigger wheel. From a performance standpoint, I would like to have as light a wheel / tire package as possible, but still have a lot of rubber on the ground. What is the biggest wheel / tire combination I can fit on a 65 convertible?
(4) Should I consider making suspension changes to the car (dropped spindles or other) ?

Thanks in advance for your help!

Chris


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Bump for help....35 views and no replies .....I know tons of people have been down this path and I don't want to reinvent the wheel. Thanks


----------

